# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 23: SOS! 55 CHATS DT 3 MAMANS, DES BB, & 1 CHATTE AV GANGRENE! AVT VEN 7/6! (RP)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & SI FACEBOOK OU AUTRES, A DES CONTACTS QUI COMPRENDRONT LA SITUATION ET AIDERONT! AUCUN DÉBORDEMENT NE PEUT ÊTRE TOLÉRÉ, SÉLECTIONNEZ BIEN VOS CONTACTS! VOUS ÊTES RESPONSABLES DE VOS DIFFUSIONS ET DE LEUR CONSÉQUENCES!
*_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)
_

*ENDROIT A* : *CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE!!! LE VETO EST SUR PLACE!!! 
*

*LES ANCIENS, SUPER URGENTS, OUBLIES SUR PRÉCÉDENTES LISTES: 
**

1a) 10129, mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, un peu craintif*
*SORTANT DEPUIS LE 04 MAI! TRÈS URGENT!

*


*2a) 10130,* *mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, un peu craintif*
*SORTANT DEPUIS LE 04 MAI! TRÈS URGENT!*



*3a) 10131, mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc, un peu craintif*
*SORTANT DEPUIS LE 04 MAI! TRÈS URGENT!*



*4a) 10128,** femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, un peu craintive*
*SORTANT DEPUIS LE 04 MAI! TRÈS URGENT!
* :: * POTENTIELLEMENT GESTANTE!!!*  :: 




*Plus craintive et méfiante que les trois premiers mais pas méchante du tout*

*1a, 2a, 3a et 4a sont certainement issus des mêmes lieux!* 

*Le 1a, 2a et 3a sont surement des frères      et soeurs, ils sont craintifs mais ne boudent pas un petit câlin et      grattouilles de temps en temps avec ronrons s'il vous plait !* *Ils ont vraiment besoin de sortir et surtout d'avoir des câlins, ils ne le montrent pas mais ils en ont marre d'être en cage.*

*5a) 11039, femelle, 4 ans, noire, sociable*
Sortante depuis le 24/05



*6a) 1048, mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, sociable*
Sortant le 30/05



*7a) 11095, mâle, 8-10 ans, noir, très sociable* 
 ::  *URGENT! CORYZA et souci à la hanche, mais sa motricité s'améliore*  :: 
Sortant le 31/05



*Il est très pot de colle, c'est un mâle entier donc beaucoup d'anciennes blessures suite à des bagarres. 
Il a également un problème a la hanche, je vais demander l'avis au vétérinaire demain pour en savoir plus.
*
*8a) 11111, femelle, 1 an, écaille de tortue, un peu craintive*
Sortante le 01/06


*
9a) 11084, femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, très sociable*
Sortante le 30/05





*LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*
10a)  11179, mâle, 8 ans, noir, craintif*
 ::  *TRÈS URGENT! Ne supporte pas le box!*  :: 



*11a)  11123, femelle de 8 a 10 ans mauvaise état sociable*
* TRÈS URGENT! En mauvais état!
Et en théorie réservée par une asso présente ici, qui je pense, n'est pas au courant, donc MEGA urgent!!!! 
*


*12a) 11185, mâle de 4 ans noir, craintif
* ::  *TRÈS URGENT! Ne supporte pas le box! Le nez abîmé est juste dû à la trappe!*  :: 




*13a) 11190, femelle, jeune, brun tabby blanche, sociable* 
 ::  *TRÈS URGENT! En gangrène à une patte arrière!!! Risque d'y rester si pas prise en charge de suite!*  :: 

*Devra peut-être être amputée! Mais doit voir un véto en clinique avant.* 






*************************************


*ENDROIT B* : *CHATS A RÉSERVER AU PLUS VITE !!! LE VETO VIENT LE VENDREDI 07/05!!!! 

* :: *VENDREDI DERNIER DÉLAI POUR LES ANCIENS, EUTHANASIE DE FAÇON SURE!!!*   :: *


1b) 14613, Femelle,1 an, roux tabby et blanche, très sociable
 URGENT! Gros coryza 

EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN




2b) 14522, Femelle, 3 ans, tortie tabby, timide

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




4b) 14529, femelle, 10 mois, noire et blanche, très sociable

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




5b) 14530, femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, très sociable

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




6b) 15121, Mâle, 3 ans, brun tabby et blanc, timide

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




8b) 15119, Mâle, 6 ans, roux tabby et blanc, très sociable

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




9b) 14528, Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, très sociable 
 CORYZA 

**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN**




11b) 14407, Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, très sociable


**EUTHANASIE VENDREDI MATIN

**




**************************



LES NOUVEAUX :

12b) 15166, femelle, 2 ans, blanche, un peu craintive 
 URGENT! Avec ses 3 bébés, en CORYZA tous les 3 (elle aussi) 
**13b) 15167, femelle, 1 mois, blanche, sociable
**14b) 15168, femelle, 1 mois, blanche, sociable**
15b) 15169, mâle, 1 mois, noir, sociable**

ÉVIDEMMENT, ILS SORTENT ENSEMBLE.... 

*
* * ***
****


16) 15162, mâle, 5 ans, roux tabby, sociable 
 URGENT! CORYZA 




17b) 14624, femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche, très sociable
 URGENT! Elle est avec ses 5 bébés 
**18b) 14634, mâle, 1 mois, noir et blanc, très sociable
**19b) 14633, mâle, 1 mois, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable**
20b) 14632, mâle, 1 mois, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
**21b) 14631, mâle, 1 mois, noir et blanc, très sociable
**22b) 14630, mâle, 1 mois, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable**

**ÉVIDEMMENT, ILS SORTENT ENSEMBLE....* 

** ***********




23b) 14618, femelle, 1 ans, écaille de tortue, sociable
 URGENT! Elle est avec ses 3 bébés 
**24b) 14635, femelle, 1 mois, brun tabby, très sociable
**25b) 14636, mâle, 1 mois, roux tabby et blanc, très sociable**
**26b) 14637, mâle, 1mois, noir et blanc, très sociable**

*
*********


27b) 17172, mâle, 5 ans, blanc, un peu craintif




28b) 15623, femelle, 1 an, tricolore tabby, un peu craintive



29b) 14423, femelle, 2 ans, noire et blanche, très sociable




31b) 15179, femelle, 2 ans, bleu tabby, un peu craintive




32b) 14706, mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, très sociable




33b) 14643, femelle, 2 ans, écaille de tortue, sociable




38b) 7937, femelle, 7 ans, noire, timide/sociable







*******************************

AUTRES CHATS, MOINS URGENTS QUE LES CHATS DE LA SEMAINE, MAIS A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT TOUT DE MÊME

Les chats suivants sont tous identifiés, castrés/stérilisés, et testé FIV et FELV négatifs. Ils sont donc sortants de suite.

Ils étaient dehors en structure mais sont tous retournés en box DEPUIS SEMAINE 18 OU 19 !
Donc ne sont pas super contents, comme vous pouvez l'imaginer!


39b) 4408, femelle, 3 ans, gris tabby et blanc, un peu craintive
Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!




40b) 38556, femelle, 3 ans, brun tabby, un peu craintive
Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!




41b) 2307, mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby et blanc, timide, manipulable, gentil
Coryza
Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!




42b) 11094 Femelle, 3 ans, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintive, se laisse toucher 
Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!




43b) 37848 Femelle, 6 ans, noire et blanche, timide, gentille, manipulable
Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!

**


***********************************************



CONDITIONS DE SORTIE :

- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
- TESTES FIV ET FELV (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS
- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire
- CO-VOIT OK, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés à jour (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES


****************


CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com
(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)


*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA,ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!

*************

Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:


**HELP! FA courte et longue durée recherchées en IDF & au-delà! [topic permanent]*


*Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 

**1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)

Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:

**- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption

Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien.... 

Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:

**- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir


L'assoc prend généralement à charge:

**- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale

Le placement se fait comme cela:

**- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions,pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc
*
* Conditions d'accueil importantes:**

**- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné, etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison

C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale. 
Mais on oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... 


En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!! 


**Chacun est un maillon de la chaine, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES "NUMÉROS" APRÈS ?

Déjà, prenez ce profil SOSchatsNAC, allez voir les fins de liste des précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas MÉRITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants, parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

**les AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages*

*Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

**Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que certaines chapeautent dans la France entière.

Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FAtemporaire, etc...  

**Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les nôtres, et non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté un jour à la rue....


*************************


Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!  
Allez lire le sujet ci-dessous! 

**J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:

**Ils servent à:

*- Donner un coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts " implaçables"
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins, parfois lourds
- Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement "plaçable", un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains, noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc.

*Dans les faits:*

- Frais classiques couverts: 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
- Frais exceptionnels:
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?

*- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend que cela soit bouclé

*Comment pointer son don?* 

On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".
- Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don, car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 

En outre, il y a les assocs qui interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!

Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi tant d'autres!

Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.


*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?

**-* Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: sans reçu


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que, c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux critères de délivrance de ces derniers.Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!

Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la place dans les box!

*UN MP VOUS SERA ADRESSE UNE FOIS LE SOS RÉSOLU POUR VOUS INDIQUER LA RÉPARTITION DES DONS ET LES COORDONNÉES DES ASSOCS!*

----------


## Pikabo

Bonjour à tous,
Je reviens vers vous par rapport aux demandes de FA et FAQ.
En fait ... ma question porte sur les FAQ. Je sais bien qu'il faut une quarantaine stricte pour les sorties de fourrière mais peut être que cela serait utile pour les nouveaux dont je fais parti d'avoir plus de détails.
En effet quand j'ai dit à une Rescueénne que je voulais aider en tant que FAQ pour les SOS fourrière, elle m'a dit que les quarantaines étaient vraiment strictes (pièce sans passage, que l'on peut désinfecter entièrement.....).
Si j'ai mal cherché et qu'un post existe sur les FAQ.... désolée. Sinon... cela serait bien utile (au moi à moi!!!).
Merci.

----------


## PixieZaz

Pikabo, il y a un topic sur la quarantaine dans le forum chats : Une VRAIE quarantaine, comme ça se passe
En sortie de fourrière, il peut y avoir des maladies bien contagieuses et transmissibles par l'homme ou qui restent longtemps dans l'environnement, donc avec d'autres animaux, il faut pouvoir assurer un isolement quasi-parfait...

----------


## Pikabo

@Pixie: génial.... un grand merci. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais. maintenant j'ai toutes les infos. Et malheureusement cela confirme que je ne peux pas être FAQ. Mais bon je pourrai surement faire autre chose un jour ou l'autre!

----------


## fina_flora

> @Pixie: génial.... un grand merci. C'est exactement ce que je cherchais. maintenant j'ai toutes les infos. Et malheureusement cela confirme que je ne peux pas être FAQ. Mais bon je pourrai surement faire autre chose un jour ou l'autre!


tu peux prendre des chats qui on fait leur quarantaine, libérant ainsi des places de FAQ

----------


## Pikabo

@Fina: oui je sais mais actuellement j'ai un pensionnaire qui est en attente de son rappel. Il sera avec nous jusqu'au 15 juin.
Ensuite nous partons en vacances du 28 juin au 20 juillet. Bien évidement pas d’accueil possible sur cette période.
Je reprendrai donc le fil du SOS en rentrant de nos vacances.
Cependant nous pouvons accueillir un pensionnaire sorti de quarantaine entre le 15 et le 28 juin. Je sais que c'est peu mais je sais aussi que ça peut dépanner.

----------


## fina_flora

je peux sortir de A samedi entre 12h et 13h (me suis mise sur le doodle, mais sans les détails pour le moment)
je pourrais avoir jusque 6 ou 7 caisses

@aurore92, j'ai vu que ton prochain covoiturage vers Rennes était le 15 juin, tu pourrais donc me rejoindre au rer de cesson vers 14h?

possible pour ceux qui sont en voiture, mais se trompe de fourrière ou autre raison (panne de voiture ou d'oreiller par ex) que je sorte son ou ses chats afin d'éviter que ceux ci ne passe le week end en fourrière pour 5 min de retard comme le samedi 1er juin

----------


## le gall

Je peux aller à l'endroit B mardi ou mercredi et les ramener sur 94 limite Paris. Par contre, toujours pas de cage de transport, désolée, je n'ai pas de chat !

----------


## anim'sans toit

Email envoyé

----------


## FERI

Report de mon don de 50  avec reçu de la semaine 22 sur la semaine 23 pour la chatte anciennement numerotée 10 b et présentement numerotée  :: *13b) 38556, femelle, 3 ans, brun tabby, un peu craintive 6* *Chat testé négatif FIV/FELV et déjà stérilisé!

*

----------


## aurore92

> je peux sortir de A samedi entre 12h et 13h (me suis mise sur le doodle, mais sans les détails pour le moment)
> je pourrais avoir jusque 6 ou 7 caisses
> 
> @aurore92, j'ai vu que ton prochain covoiturage vers Rennes était le 15 juin, tu pourrais donc me rejoindre au rer de cesson vers 14h?
> 
> possible pour ceux qui sont en voiture, mais se trompe de fourrière ou autre raison (panne de voiture ou d'oreiller par ex) que je sorte son ou ses chats afin d'éviter que ceux ci ne passe le week end en fourrière pour 5 min de retard comme le samedi 1er juin


Toujours dispo pour un relai le 8 à 14h à Cesson

En ce qui concerne le 15, je ne pourrais pas être à Cesson à 14h car mon train part à 14h08 donc il faudra qu'on me remonte les chats qui doivent aller sur Rennes, soit à mon travail au perreux sur Marne (94) vers 12h30 soit à Montparnasse directement

----------


## Isil

Si cela peut aider je fais un trajet Paris -Dreux départ Paris le 3 juin au soir en train, nuit à Orléans puis voiture d'Orléans à Dreux le 4 juin (je peux m'arrêter à Chartres ) . Je paie les frais . Sinon je fais des AR quotidiens en train Paris-Orléans et peux convoyer le we en voiture jusqu'à 130 kms autour d'Orléans

----------


## anim'sans toit

Bonjours avez encore besoin d associations pour vous aidez ?

----------


## Calymone

Ca y est, Harmony est en liberté à l'infirmerie avec Bambou-la-ronchonne ^^


Ca  se passe assez bien, il s'agit de 2 caractères forts, donc elles ont dû  faire les mises au point dès le départ et du coup, ça va !


Les  poils de sa patte repoussent, même si la repousse est bizarre, c'est  normale, la patte a été enfermée sous un pansement pendant presque un an,  et en plus, avec la greffe de peau ...



Mais elle s'en  sert vraiment très bien, c'est une belle victoire, car on lui a vraiment  sauver la patte et pour ça, MERCI à mes vétos car si on avait écouter  les autres vétos, elle aurait été amputée, donc comme d'habitude, BRAVO à  mon équipe véto pour leur travail, ils ont une fois de plus sauver un  "cas désespéré", il aura fallu beaucoup de temps et d'argent (quasi 2000  euros de soins pour elle en 1 an !!) mais voilà, le résultat est là,  Harmony, minette de 2 ans à peine, peut marcher, courir et grimper à  l'aide de ses 4 pattes !   


Forcément,  à chaque fois que je vais chez le véto (encore cette après midi) les  ASV disent "Alors comment va mon amoureuse ??", les vétos "Comment ça va  Harmony, elle ce fait bien à la vie en liberté ?"


Ils  la connaissent, et connaissent son caractère de cochon, c'est vrai  qu'elle leur manque, ils étaient habitués à la voir 2 fois par semaine  depuis 1 an pour son changement de pansement !!


Je  reste persuadée que c'est une minette 'de petits vieux", il lui faudrait  une mamie ou un papy (pas trop âgés car elle n'a que 2 ans même si elle  fait beaucoup plus vieille !) avec une vie bien calme et rangée, et des  câlins rien que pour elle, quand ELLE aura décider !

----------


## SarahC

C'est super, et le chemin a été long ! C'est vraiment cool pour elle !  ::

----------


## minou89

La petite 11b, Miss, a été adoptée en début d'année !!

----------


## coch

Et elle est devenue très belle !

----------


## minou89

Le petit 37b, Esteban, n'a pas de chance.... 

Fin août, il a vu le vétérinaire. Très pris par le coryza, il avait maigri, perdait ses poils par endroit et bavait beaucoup...En regardant sa bouche, ma véto a découvert un polype à l'intérieur, sur sa lèvre. Este a donc été opéré.

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Mais mi octobre, il a recommencé à baver. De nouveau une importante perte de poil, un mauvais état général.....

Verdict : calicivirose !! Esteban a eu 2 injections, et l'après midi même il ne bavait plus !! 

Titi Este va beaucoup. Pour le moment, rien a signaler. Je l'ai soigné en parallèle pour son coryza avec un traitement homéopathique : Abcedyl. Les autres traitements habituels n'avaient aucun effet....

A mon grand étonnement cela a parfaitement fonctionné !!

Pour le moment, je surveille l'évolution de la calicivirose. Peut être devrais je lui faire retirer les dents.....sans réelle certitude quant au résultat...

Mais pour le moment Esteban va bien, se repose au chaud, isolé bien sûr. C'est un petit minou très très affectueux et très sage.

----------

